# Best worming tablets for cats?



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I need to order somenew worming tablets for my cats, I have always used Bob Martin worming tablets in the past but my vet told me that they do not get rid of all of the common parasites. Is there any that anyone can recomend please? Also are there any flea treatments that match up to frontline that are cheaper? Thankyou in advance: victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

don't use Bob Martins cos they're basically just cr*p!!

You need either Drontal Tablets or Panacur paste or granules. You can buy it on line here Panacur cat & dog wormer granules 3 x 1.8g-Hyperdrug

but google it first cos you might find it even cheaper, this was just the first one that came up when I googled it!


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Thankyou for that, your very helpfull as always:no1:


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

feorag said:


> don't use Bob Martins cos they're basically just cr*p!!
> 
> You need either Drontal Tablets or Panacur paste or granules. You can buy it on line here Panacur cat & dog wormer granules 3 x 1.8g-Hyperdrug
> 
> but google it first cos you might find it even cheaper, this was just the first one that came up when I googled it!



all of bob martins stuff is naff!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I always use Drontal cat wormer:2thumb:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Just ordered some: victory:
Is frontline the only flea treatment that is effective in most cases? Just seeing if there is a cheaper alternative, I will pay the money for frontline but want to save money where i can.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Asda sell frontline and drontal in the pharmacy, as well. Relatively cheaply (I think). I use those on my furballs.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm not so well up on flea treatments cos I havn't treated my cats for about 12 years or something like that.

I used Nuvantop when I needed it (twice in 25 years actually), but the third and last time it was a major infection of the bloody things, and I used Frontline.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

How can Bob Martin get away with charging what they do for a product that does not work, the link Feorag gave me was cheaper and better from the sounds of it.


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah... Never had a problem with them since the cats are indoor only, but now we've got the mutt, I am expecting to have to use it again this year. We shall see.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> I'm not so well up on flea treatments cos I havn't treated my cats for about 12 years or something like that.
> 
> I used Nuvantop when I needed it (twice in 25 years actually), but the third and last time it was a major infection of the bloody things, and I used Frontline.


 How do you go about it just wait for the winter for them to go dormant?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Jczreptiles said:


> How can Bob Martin get away with charging what they do for a product that does not work, the link Feorag gave me was cheaper and better from the sounds of it.


Because people think vets are expensive and it's cheaper to buy over the counter - but it's not!



Amalthea said:


> Yeah... Never had a problem with them since the cats are indoor only, but now we've got the mutt, I am expecting to have to use it again this year. We shall see.


Yes, I've been thinking the same thing recently, Jen.



Jczreptiles said:


> How do you go about it just wait for the winter for them to go dormant?


My cats only go into my garden so aren't high risk for picking up fleas.

The first time we had them, was when we had only 1 cat and allowed him to free roam. The second time was when I bought in my first breeding queen, she came in with a passenger that spread and the last time was when I was watering a cat breeder friends' houseplants when they were on holiday and the cattery rang me to say their cats had fleas so could I treat the house while they were away. Unbeknown to me (presumably because there wasn't a cat in the house to feed from) one (or even more :gasp hopped aboard and came home with me.

By the time I realised I had a problem 2 months later I had an infestation. However, one treatment with Frontline and my 2 week treatment of the house and I've never had a flea since.

You can keep fleas at bay by just spraying your house with something like Acclaim or Staykill and never touching your cats, because the effects last a year. They contain a growth inhibitor so eggs don't hatch, larvae don't pupate and pupae hatch into adult fleas, but of course that won't stop fleas jumping aboard your cat for a feed, but when you bear in mind that fleas only feed on the host, then they jump off and lay their eggs, that would be the end of that flea.


----------

